
Intel funds series B of startup building vehicle platooining platform - FreedomToCreate
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-05/peloton-technology-raises-cash-for-automated-truck-convoy-technology
======
FreedomToCreate
With all the focus on autonomous systems, I haven't seen one dedicated to
coordination between two or more vehicles like this. Interesting idea to take
advantage of drafting for trucks.

